# I.M. Beck - Quote Unquote (Times Of Malta)



## Sikh News Reporter (Jul 16, 2005)

I don't care if my neighbour is black. I don't care if he is Jewish. I don't care if he is a Muslim. I don't care if he is from Libya, Somalia, Qrendi, Nadur, Moscow or London. I don't care if he is Buddhist, Sikh, Hindu or Catholic.

*http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/search/Hindu/SIG=11qlnvd2s/*http%3A//www.timesofmalta.com/core/article.php?id=193441*


----------



## sskohli (Oct 14, 2005)

Sat Sri Akal jee
I clicked the link to contribute a slogan and i was directed to this page.
Anyways I will reveal my slogan and just depart.
I think the slogan, you can call it a cliche, but if I did a google and got this slogan I would definitely click...
"Anything and everything you wanted to discuss about Sikhism, But was afraid to"


----------



## Admin (Oct 17, 2005)

sskohli ji, can you please tell me, where you clicked the link that rediredted you to this page? Thanks for the feedback.

I definitely also liked your slogan.  Thanks.


----------



## jasi (Nov 5, 2005)

it is a great site to understand and be a good sikh living in truth. jasi


----------



## sher (Nov 8, 2005)

Sikh Seekers!
Sher


----------



## Singh Balbir (Feb 27, 2006)

Dear SPN Community,

Wish u all blessing of Guru Sahib. As Guru Sahib is always with us so no body on this earth can do any harm to us. 

Balbir Singh.


----------

